# New firmware to Canon 7D, v2.0.3



## Deleted member 20471 (Sep 12, 2012)

Canon have released firmware version 2.0.3 to the 7D, http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_7D.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:14-974139&page=1&type=download


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 12, 2012)

> Fixes a phenomenon in which the camera stops working when the auto power off setting takes effect.


 

Will update immediately! 8)


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2012)

They seem to be updating the 7D firmware a lot compared to other bodies. 7D is great and I like to see it getting the love and attention it deserves. It does make one wonder if this means any direct successor to 7D will be slower than normal in coming, or perhaps not coming at all??


----------



## Etienne (Sep 12, 2012)

I sure hope Canon has more than firmware updates to answer Sony's wave of new innovative products.


----------



## preppyak (Sep 12, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> They seem to be updating the 7D firmware a lot compared to other bodies. 7D is great and I like to see it getting the love and attention it deserves. It does make one wonder if this means any direct successor to 7D will be slower than normal in coming, or perhaps not coming at all??


Actually, I think this is a firmware update for things the previous firmware update broke more than anything.


----------



## sirnose66 (Sep 12, 2012)

preppyak said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > They seem to be updating the 7D firmware a lot compared to other bodies. 7D is great and I like to see it getting the love and attention it deserves. It does make one wonder if this means any direct successor to 7D will be slower than normal in coming, or perhaps not coming at all??
> ...


Agreed, this is bug fixes for the previous update. I had noticed that the camera had a habit of referring to an edited still image file as a "movie" but was finding it hard to care....still nice to see these things put right


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Sep 12, 2012)

preppyak said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > They seem to be updating the 7D firmware a lot compared to other bodies. 7D is great and I like to see it getting the love and attention it deserves. It does make one wonder if this means any direct successor to 7D will be slower than normal in coming, or perhaps not coming at all??
> ...



Agreed. Thanks for the love Canon! One problem I observed after that update was the loss of 8.5 fps during Ai Servo. It would shoot maybe 3 or 4 frames and pause for a moment and then continue even using a 90mb/sec CF card. Secondly, using a Canon battery grip has been known to create problems using Ai and 'H' frame per second.


----------



## Glider (Sep 12, 2012)

[/quote]
Agreed. Thanks for the love Canon! One problem I observed after that update was the loss of 8.5 fps during Ai Servo. It would shoot maybe 3 or 4 frames and pause for a moment and then continue even using a 90mb/sec CF card. Secondly, using a Canon battery grip has been known to create problems using Ai and 'H' frame per second.
[/quote]

Yes I used one all last week for an event and with a grip servo and H it would shoot 4 frames then pause I thought it was me missing the subject (horses) it did it a couple of times a day . But lasted the week of about 50K frames in the heavy rain no problems.


----------



## revup67 (Sep 12, 2012)

Of special note with this update. I used the EOS Utility to Camera Remote Settings to apply this update. After the update was completed I noted the camera had a date of 12/31/1999. If you've applied or are going to apply this update be certain the date of the camera is current and correct.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 12, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Of special note with this update. I used the EOS Utility to Camera Remote Settings to apply this update. After the update was completed I noted the camera had a date of 12/31/1999. If you've applied or are going to apply this update be certain the date of the camera is current and correct.



I did the update from the card. After that it asked me to set the date. Did you power off your camera and take out the battery after the update?


----------



## pixelk (Sep 12, 2012)

I updated from the CF, at the end of the update it reboots and asks for date/time (daylight saving and time zone was kept). If you read the fine print in the firmware upgrade page it says that should also upgrade to EOS Utility 2.11.4. I did so, forced time synch of my Computer to NTP and then used EOS Utility to set the time on the Camera.

I often use EOS Utility only to have a precise time on my camera (I geocode my pictures using GPS trail a lot, so accurate time is useful to me).

*** EDIT ***

Oh by the way they also updated the PDF manuals.

*** EDIT 2 ***

OMG, not SD, CF ;D


----------



## willis (Sep 12, 2012)

Just updated, no problems with installation.


----------



## mustafa (Sep 12, 2012)

pixelk said:


> I updated from the SD...........



Your 7D uses SD? What update was that?


----------



## jrista (Sep 13, 2012)

Just updated my 7D to 2.0.3. I just dropped the firmware update on a CF card, popped it into my cam, and updated with the menu. Took about 3 minutes. Works like a charm. I never had a chance to go to 2.0.0, and I must say, the deeper buffer is very nice. 

With my Transcend Gold 600x cards, I get a consistent 30 shots (30, then usually +1 extra after a momentary pause if I just hold the shutter button down). I've tested it about 15 times, clearing out my CF card, holding the shutter down in M mode (ISO 1250, 1/1000th, f/8...settings I use fairly often for birds), and it spits out 30 continuous shots every single time. Only bummer is the counter still maxes out at 22. 

Canon seems to have used a 4Gb UDMA card (they did not specify what version) in their own testing, and their numbers for continuous buffer depth were 23 (average unspecified CF card) and 25 (4GB UDMA CF card) at ISO 100.


----------



## smellme (Sep 13, 2012)

I updated to 2.0.3 and now every time I open the card slot or turn the camera off for couple of seconds, it turns my AF micro adjustment setting to disabled. It still remembers the adjustment value, but is not using it any more.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2012)

smellme said:


> I updated to 2.0.3 and now every time I open the card slot or turn the camera off for couple of seconds, it turns my AF micro adjustment setting to disabled. It still remembers the adjustment value, but is not using it any more.



Out of curiousity, do you have Orientation Linked AF Point set to 1: Select different AF points? I ask because the 1D X had a similar issue on firmware 1.0.2, which was corrected with 1.0.6.


----------



## DianeK (Sep 13, 2012)

smellme said:


> I updated to 2.0.3 and now every time I open the card slot or turn the camera off for couple of seconds, it turns my AF micro adjustment setting to disabled. It still remembers the adjustment value, but is not using it any more.



Dismaying to hear that. It doesn't do that to my 7D after updating yesterday. But honestly, I'm beginning to wonder if Canon is putting out buggy 7D firmware updates to frustrate us all into buying their new version of the 7D when it comes out!
Diane


----------



## smellme (Sep 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> smellme said:
> 
> 
> > I updated to 2.0.3 and now every time I open the card slot or turn the camera off for couple of seconds, it turns my AF micro adjustment setting to disabled. It still remembers the adjustment value, but is not using it any more.
> ...



Sorry, false alarm. It was just me being dumb. I was on C1, so every time I turned camera off and on it reloaded that setting from memory. On M it works as expected. I just got it from service after shutter/mirror replacement and they must have made some changes. I got confused because I also have 1D mark iv and there loading settings doesn't influence AF micro adjustment.


----------



## DianeK (Sep 13, 2012)

smellme said:


> Sorry, false alarm. It was just me being dumb. I was on C1, so every time I turned camera off and on it reloaded that setting from memory. On M it works as expected. I just got it from service after shutter/mirror replacement and they must have made some changes. I got confused because I also have 1D mark iv and there loading settings doesn't influence AF micro adjustment.



Glad to hear it! I'll stop with the conspiracy theories now 
Diane


----------



## fotoray (Sep 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> smellme said:
> 
> 
> > I updated to 2.0.3 and now every time I open the card slot or turn the camera off for couple of seconds, it turns my AF micro adjustment setting to disabled. It still remembers the adjustment value, but is not using it any more.
> ...



I've updated to 2.0.3 and don't have any problems with either of these issues. I have AF Microadjustment set to Adjust by lens and it doesn't revert to Disable when 7D powered off, or when CF card removed and restored. Using either setting of Orientation Linked AF point does not cause AF Microadjustment to Disable.

Did you try re-installing 2.0.3, afterward being sure to then power off and remove and reinstall battery?

**** IGNORE **** Posted after problem found.......


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 14, 2012)

Off to Leuchars Airshow tomorrow, first use of v2.0.3 running on gripped 7D in anger (genuine grip & genuine batteries) Will be in AiServo and H burst for most of the day so will look out for and report on any problems.

Only using a 60MB/s UDMA card, so may not even reach full speed potential of camera / buffer.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 16, 2012)

Worked a treat, I got a bit silly and forgot about the speed of the camera, and shot 1200 images.

Heres a couple of the nicer ones.

No lock up issues at all. Buffer depth astounding.


----------



## gilbertoteles (Oct 15, 2012)

I got the error: "cannot communicate with battery" after upgrade.


----------



## Gcon (Oct 16, 2012)

Does the firmware update reduce the noise at ISO100? I find that really grainy noise even at base ISO is really the major disappointment with this body. In fact it's so bad I don't know why anyone would use it. I personally prefer the images from the 50D, and think Canon took a backwards step with this sensor.


----------



## akiskev (Oct 16, 2012)

Gcon said:


> Does the firmware update reduce the noise at ISO100?


Nope.


----------



## mucher (Dec 13, 2012)

I have found an issue with this 7D firmware version 2.0.3, that I am no longer able to register focus points. I hope that Canon will solve this major issue.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 14, 2012)

mucher said:


> I have found an issue with this 7D firmware version 2.0.3, that I am no longer able to register focus points. I hope that Canon will solve this major issue.



Did you completely cycle the power after the update? Remove the battery for a while to erase old memory settings and ensure the new firmware is properly loaded.


----------



## ChilledXpress (Dec 14, 2012)

I have been having a problem with the upgrade... performed flawlessly before the upgrade, now, it goes black every 20-30 shutter actuations and I have to power down and restart to get it to come back. It does this regardless of the lenses used.

Anyone having this issue?


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 14, 2012)

The 7D is working pretty well for me these days. I'm ready actually use it shooting social events.


----------

